# June/July 2005 2ww ~ Part Four



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.

Updated list..........masses of luck to you all 

isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun 
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun 
kahew 3 Jun 
casey 3 Jun 
ck6 3 Jun 
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
Maureen S. 5 Jun
lix 6 Jun 
bluebell 6 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun 
sharonw 9 Jun 
spider22 9 Jun
emma_gg 10 Jun
ALEX4702 10 Jun 
sussexgirl 11 Jun 
Anne_7 12 Jun 
Jus 12 Jun 
Emsie 
juicypips 13 Jun 
karen.1 13 Jun 
GM 14 Jun 
pickles 15 Jun 
Camilla 15 Jun 
Pommygirl 15 Jun 
lisaw36 15 Jun 
Angelbabywood 16 Jun 
smcc 17 Jun 
jojo29 19 Jun
lisa sabin 20 Jun 
kez23 21 Jun 
mashie 21 Jun 
wen 22 Jun 
Jillypops 23 Jun 
natalie34 23 Jun 
Vicky10 23 Jun 
JED 23 Jun 
Mae1 23 Jun 
kazk 23 Jun
annthos 23 Jun 
hodgy/leighleigh 24 Jun 
Emmarue 24 Jun
snagglepat 26 Jun 
jess p 28 Jun
danlau
Shaz W 28 Jun
Karen-C 28 Jun
Treaco 29 Jun
Louise W 29 Jun
Sasha B 30 Jun
sailorgirl 1 Jul
fitou 1 Jul
dierdre 1 Jul
struthie 1 Jul
ellepotter 2 Jul
Wanda 6 Jul
daycj 6 Jul
sweetielol 7 Jul
Hope2 7 Jul
ALEX4702 8 Jul
librarychick 8 Jul
Aliday 8 Jul
MrsG 8 Jul
keza25 8 Jul
sambez 11 Jul

Much luck 

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jo, Natalie.......so sorry, please take good care of yourselves and much luck for the future 

Vicky ~ good luck at the clinic later.....sounds really really positive for you. Many congrats  

Sending you all loads of positive thoughts, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

dakin- keep the faith ! i know exactly what you mean- i felt i had used all my luck up too and surely i couldnt get bfp twice in a row- good luck and let me know how you get on  

vicky - congratulations   

natalie- how have you got on - thinking of you today 

emma
my symptoms were not very strong and i did not have sore boobs- i think the cyclogest affects us all and we are so aware of every twinge- the only thing i had were a lot of stomach pains - ggod luck !

kez- you really are a star- good luck getting back to work and here's some baby dust for your september try     
lots of love mashie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Shaz 
Thanks for asking I'm doing ok,I think I knew the first week wouldn't be too bad,its the second week that will send me totally  

Positive thoughts to everyone and   to everyone who hasn't had good news xxx


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thought it was about time I came over from Ladybirds - had ET last Friday and am testing on 1 July.  Really hope the second week is not as bad as the first as I am going stir crazy - just really want to know what is happening.  Glad I took the week off work, if only for the weather.  Going back to work on Monday so hopefully next week will go a little quicker - but not convinced.  Am having too much   at the minute but hopefully that will change.

Good luck to you all.

Sal


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Nat and Kez, Jo, - Soooooooooo sorry to hear your news.       

Lol
MAe


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Just popped in to say that I got a BFP!!!!

Been in hossie due to OHSS and Registrar said there that it was a faint one. So keeping everything crossed that my embie stays put.

Vicky - congratulations 

Lol

Mae


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Really wishing you all the best Mae - hang on in there! BFP - great news!

Jess x


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

just popped in to say   to all who got a   today

and a      to all who had bfn

i am due to test tomorrow might i just know deep down its going to end up a negative again

hayley
xxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Mae

Congratulations on your BFP!  S pleased for you.

Hayley, it's not over yet, try and stay positive and fingers crossed you get a BFP tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you and sending you a hug!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi Lizzy told you i would be back before the end of the month....
i had iui today so now i am officially on my 2ww again i am due to test on the 8th july can you add me to your list please.
doesnt look like there has been that many   but there are more   lets hope july is the month for us all!!!
 to all those that have had a -ve this month and congrats to all those that got +ve i bet you are all on


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

just wondered if you could add me to your list, had ET today and due to test on the 7th July, have next week off of work so going to take it easy as much as poss, go back to work on the 4th july so will be kept occupied for a few days.

good luck all

Mel xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

A huge welcome to everyone who has joined the site recently. I wish you all the best of luck for the  . I am sending you loads of    and    vibes.

Natalie - I am so sorry hun. Sending you loads of   . Thinking of you both xxx

Hayley and Hodgy - I am wishing you both all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow. Sending you loads of    and I really hope you get a BFP! 

Emma -   for testing tomorrow, I hope your dreams come true

Hello to everyone else

Lots of love Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

A huge congratulations to Mae and Vicky on there     

It is really lovely news and I wish you both a wonderful 8 months

Love to you both

Kez xxx


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

hi guys 

just to let you know we tested and got a  we are gutted,

after 3m/c's 1 ectopic and now 2 failed ivf's feeling very negative for the future 

the worst part is telling people it hasn't worked again, and how they always say "oh you'll get there" and knowing that they are feeling sorry for us.

hayley
xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hayley

Sending you a hug   so sorry to hear your news.

Take care
Love Shaz xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Just to let everyone know it's another BFN for us. DP started AF last night, three days early. 

We're thinking we may not try again for a while. I'm due to have follicle tracking done next cycle so we might just hold off until after that and maybe try with me again when we've got a bit more support from the medical establishment. At the moment they're making noises that as a same-sex couple we won't be entitled to any treatment at all. We'll fight that corner if we have to. I don't seem to be ovulating by myself anymore - the follicle tracking will show for sure, but I really don't see why I shouldn't be entitled to Clomid just because our sperm comes from a donor via a specimen cup and a syringe rather than, er, a 'more direct' method.

Not sure how I feel at the moment. DP isn't really happy being inseminated now because if she got pregnant she'd be due at a rather inconvenient time in her studies. I can understand this entirely, and to be honest, we both know I have more of an attachment to the idea of being pregnant than she does so going back to trying with me is fine. But it'll be months before I'm in a position to be inseminated again.  

I think I'm just feeling sorry for myself after last night's visit from AF. I really did think we'd got it this time after DP's nausea, and our timing being absolutely spot on. You'd think I'd have learned not to get my hopes up too much by now.

Onwards and upwards. Sorry to ramble so much. I think I just needed to have a bit of a vent.

 to Mae and Vicky. It really is great news for you both. 

And  to Hayley. Really sorry abut your BFN.

 to Sal, Mel and Alex. I really hope you get the BFPs you want so much. 

Maybe speak to some of you in a few months when we begin to try again - assuming the hospital is actually willing to help us.

Gina.


----------



## librarychick (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi girls
I'm so happy I've made it to the dreaded 2ww!   Had ET yesterday so am now just kicking back & watching Wimbledon. Due to test on July 8th. Wondering if I should take some time off work next week as well... 

All the best to everyone
Linda


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi girls
could I be added to the list please , had et today and testing 8/7.
Trying to feel optimistic  but dreading the next 2ww. 

Will try and catch upon posts and do personals later, sorry to all those with BFN  and congrats to all those with BFP

ali


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hello 

i had my et this morning and wondered if i could join u ladies.

my test date is july 11th which seems longer than everyone else its 18 days not 14.


  
congrats to everyone who has had bfp and   to those who didn't


love 

Sam

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

Can I join you all please.

I had 2 embies put back today - both excellent 4 cess with no fragmentation (? Says the Consultant !!)

Due to test 8th July - Seems so far away !!  

I have said this time NO sneeky tests   and NO analysing every twinge.

Last time felt bloated and belly ache for days and at the moment nothing  

Good Luck all !!!!

Tashja xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi girls there seems to be lots of us on 2 ww testing around the same date which is great.
sam  how come they've got you testing on the 11th, that's just cruel. Are you doing a hpt or a blood test?

speak soon
ali


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Loads of new ladies..........big welcome to Tashja, Sam, Ali, Linda, Mel and Sal and welcome back to Alex. Much luck to you all......look after yourselves during this dreaded time and very happy chatting       

Hayley and Hodgy ~ i'm really sorry, thats cruel news for you. Look after eachother 

Gina ~ really sorry for you and DP too. Hope you can sort out stuff with tx and that you get the relevant support when you need it. Hugs to you too 

Mae ~ congrats to you, thats fab news. Have a happy, healthy pg 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi

Hodgy and Hayley - I am so sorry to hear your news. I am sending you loads of    

Gina and DP  -   

Hello to everyone who has joined today - Tashja (my fellow FET), Alex, Sal, Ali, Linda, Sam and Mel, I wanted to wish you all a huge good luck for the   and keep     it really helps

Love to all

Kez xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I am here , I made it to the 2ww !!  ..

Had et today and they have put  back in 2 top grade 4 cell embies ..  Me and dp still in shock , after only having 3 follies  , we managed to get 3 eggs !! ..

Wow , what a moment when they show you them .. They showed ours on a 
tv monitor and then they printed off a picture of them .. I am going to put it in a frame and talk to them everynight !!..  They then showed us on the scan where they were in my uterus after et ... It so amazing ..

Ali and Sam .. We got here !! ...I am sure Abby will be here soon .. Its so good to have so many people to share these feelings with .`..I test on 06 July . .

Is everyone else too frightened to move / sneeze / cough etc ..!!  The nurse assured my they wouldnt fall out  .. 

Is it ok to have a bath ?  .. I have so many questions buzzing in my head !!

I will pop back on later , off to watch Emmerdale and Eastenders!!

Lets hope we all get the BFP ...

Bye for now 

Love 
Wanda
x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Wanda.....well done for today 

Loads of luck to you,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Wanda that's great news , well done!!!!!!! 
Take care of yourself. I know what you mean about afraid to move. I'm hoping the paranoia will wear off, speak soon
ali


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Day 2 -   

I was hoping to have some twinges NOT to analyse - but I have nothing !!!

Last time I had bloatedness and belly ache and sore (.)(.) but I have nothing .... Starting to wonder if they really put 2 back in there !??

Has anyone else had no symptoms - and I mean NONE at all !?? 

Having trouble keeping   when I cant feel anything at all !??  

Sorry for the me post

Wanda - I was like that last time - I was afraid to move or got to the loo - just in case - this time i am fine !!! 3 follies to 3 eggs is wonderful !!

Kez - Nice to see you on here hun !!!

Ali - yes there are loads of us so hopefully loads of    

Linda -     Good luck Hun 

Tashja xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Mrs G - I have had no pains at all,nothing,but I do have sore boobs,but putting that down to the pessaries.
Keep


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

MrsG don't worry about no symptoms, people get positives with and without symptoms. I'm have 4 days to go to my test date and don't really have many symptoms either, don't have sore boobs which I had last time and it was negative so I don't know what to think, just trying to stay positive.

Why does the 2ww always seem like FOREVER!!!!!!!!

  bigs hugs to the ones who got a negative, I know how you feel and it's not fun.  Take some time out.

      loads of positive thoughts to those on the 2ww, there seems to be alot on here at the moment.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi there i just got the news today that i will be joining you all on Monday. We will be a quartet again. 
Wanda Sam and Ali here i come ready or not.

Abby


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

How are you all doing in the 2WW?  I am on day 10 and last night was the first time I had mega pains in my tummy, not to sure what is going on but I've had the same again today but not as bad.  Keep checking my knickers - just in case, what a horrible time the 2WW is!   

Welcome to all the new girls, fingers crossed   

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Shaz W

I am also on day 10 and have been having really bad period pains for the last couple of days.  I keep telling myself not to give up hope yet as I know I had period pains last time in my 2ww when I got pg with my little girl, but I can't remember how bad they were.  I am constantly knicker checking and it is driving me mad.  Are you due to test next Wednesday too?  My period pains have been that bad they are making me feel sick.  Does anyone know if this is normal?  I keep prodding my (.)(.)s hoping to feel something but they feel normal.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> New home everyone.
> 
> Updated list..........masses of luck to you all
> 
> ...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Keza.......loads of luck to you  

I'm sure all the ladies on here will help keep you sane through the 2ww 

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Well done Abby   bring it on!!
Good luck for Mon   
Sorry I can't help Lou and Shaz,
I don't know about period type pains , 
but doesn't the embryo implant around 10 days? 
It could be a good sign    .
I have no signs of anything whatsoever , but its a bit early I suppose.

Sending lots of cyberhugs to other 2 week waiters

ali


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Can I join you all? I had ET yesterday and have 2 embies now on board. I only ended up with 2 embies, so I was a day 2 transfer.  Both embies were only 2 cell, which i believe isn't great (although they were grade 1) but hey, here's hoping they stick!  Am hoping this is third time lucky.
My clinic tests on day 12 so I'll be testing on July 7th.
Any tips on how to survive the dreaded 2ww?

Fingers crossed for you all!  
Love
Hope2
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Hope......welcome  Hope you are feeling ok after ET.......masses of luck to you 

Look after yourselves everyone......i'm on holiday for a week so loads of luck and babydust to all those testing. Hope, hope, hope for many BFPs 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Girls.  Finally manged to track down lots of the ladies who were on my May/June cycle buddies and great to see so many BFP's.  My heartfelt wishes to those who got the BFN.  It is devastating and as someone said one of the hardest bits is telling people who had absolutely no idea how difficult it is to just endure a cycle without getting a BFN at the end of it.  

Some of you may remember me from the May/June Ladybirds and I had to have my embryos frozen due to a uterine polyp.  Anyway, cut a long story short they were put back yesterday and were two 5 cell grade two embroys.  Testing 6 July so please can I be added to the list?

It is so wonderful to have the support and understanding of people who really know what this feels like.  Without sounding like some over active Oscar winner I really can't thank everyone enough.  What good "e-buddies" we all are.  

Will check in later this week to find some more BFP's I hope..........xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Daycj......good to have you here 

Good luck hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## keza25 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Lizzy and all the other girls on 2ww,


Lizzy - Thankyou for your kind words.    


All the other girls - I wish all our dreams come soon XXXXXX

Good luck 2 everyone.


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello all of you,

can i join the gang.  I had my one and only embie transferred yesterday, due to test on the 9th July.

Luck and love to you all,
Marysol
xxxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

ali

it's hpt i need to do not sure why so late tho.


sam

XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all the best of luck 

  

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish all the new girls on the 2WW lots of baby dust    

I am on day 11 and feeling nervous about my test date.  Had really bad pain over the last couple of days but nothing again today, really hard to get your head around! 

Take care love Shaz


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Shaz
Hope you are doing ok,I have totally lost the plot!
Are you going to test at home or blood test?

When is the earliest time that I would get a reliable result from a home test?
AAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Struthie

I am doing a home test given to me by the hospital but we are going to get our own as well.  Are you going for blood or testing at home?  I have to ring the unit once I have done my test.  My test date is Wednesday but it is my Dad's birthday on Tuesday and I was hoping that would be my test date! May test a day early but not sure yet, not sure I want to see a negative, silly  

So how are you doing?  When is your test date?  Have you had any cramps/pains?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

No cramps,or pains or anything,just sore boobs.
I go to the clinic on friday morning for a blood test,they said they get the results within 2 hours,I'm thinking of buying a test and maybe do one on thursday or friday.
All this waiting is so hard,this has to be the worst part of the whole treatment.

Like everyone else I'm so scared of seeing a negative,but what will be will be.
I'd do it all again but would skip the 2ww next time!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

The 2WW is the hardest part and it feels like 2 years! 

Don't think we will sleep much on Tuesday night (if we don't test before) DH not said much but I am sure he is as nervous as me.  

Wishing you lots of luck for Friday morning xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi struthie just wanted to wish you look for Friday i to test on Friday after having iui its my 3rd go so i hope that there are at least two good pieces of news that morning xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Sunny 
Good luck to you too,thats all its down to now isn't it - LUCK!!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped in to keep an eye on 2 special ffriends..Sasha and Struthie        
We're all watching..  and remember girls lie on your left side....
GOOD LUCK TO  YOU ALL ON THE 2WW  
JU X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi LouiseW

Just popped on to wish you lots of luck for wednesday. Throwing some   your way.

Good luck to everyone else too.

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Hope2,

I have just read your post and noticed that you will be testing on the 12th day.  I wonder why my clinic says to test 2 weeks after et.  I am on the 12th day, so I wonder if I should just put myself out of my misery and just test today.  Would there be any harm in doing this, does anyone know?  How I am going to wait until Wednesday I don't know?  I wonder if 1am Wednesday morning counts!  Still getting period pains but I think they have calmed down a bit now.  Still prodding my (.)(.)s but nothing, and still knicker checking.

Shaz W - Are you going to test tomorrow do you think, or wait until Wednesday?

Good luck to us all in 2ww - sending loads of     to everyone.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for your post, as you can see from my previous post I'm going mad and trying to stop myself from testing early.  DH has strictly said I'm not allowed to test early (I think he would have me testing later if it was up to him) - While there is no sign of AF he said there is still hope.

See you soon,

Love Lou xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

He is right Louise. Try and hold on. I regret testing early on my other go wish i had waited.

Only 2 days to go and yeah you could do it 1am on wednesday   Good luck

Love KIm x x x


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks Kim,

I won't test early then.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Ladies

re testing early i tested on my last cycle day 8 neg day 9 neg 
then day 10 postive so knew drugs out of my system from earlier neg 
totally confused me as by day 12 negative again / 
The  Took me away at that point

Then did not test again until day 15 when clinic called no af so afraid 
but then neg definitely

Getting early positive (i like to think something happen!!)

Totally f........k my mind

*SO DO NOT test early*, but i know sooooo hard not too

*REMEMBER STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS !!!!!!*

Love Dianne x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lou.  My clinic makes you test 14 days from E/C not E/T so although I had transfer on Saturday I am due to test Wed 6th.......... not sure if I could stand the wait otherwise.  Mind you as the other girls say - it is possible to get a false positive due to having HCG still in your system from the Ovitrelle drug.......  good luck. Thinking of you all.  xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all doing well. 

Lou, still have NO pee sticks in the house, done so well! DH is going to pick some up tomorrow on his way home from work, got to try and stay away from them until Wednesday! 

How are you feeling about testing?  I am so nervous are you?  Not had anymore cramps or pains and my (.)(.) seem fine. The knicker checking is driving me mad   .

Laura, how are you doing?  Are you waiting until Wednesday or doing an early one? 

Good luck to anyone who is testing this week, take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya girls....sorry i have not been on for a while.  I am due to test on Wednesday but I am sooo tempted to test Tuesday.

I mean can a day make much of a difference?.....I have the test the hospital sent me home with and a clearblue test in the cupboard, how reliable are these tests....yes, it's official I am going crazy   

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY, Hope you are not all going as crazy as me
xxxLaura


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I have decided I'm definitely not going to test early but it is going to drive me mad.  I haven't stopped thinking about it all morning and I reckon the next 2 days are going to seem longer than the 2 weeks.

Shaz W - I think I might have a pg test in the house from last time but I don't want to look just in case I'm tempted.  I am also really nervous about testing.  I'm glad I'm not the only one going mad over knicker checking.

Laura - Don't buy any tests then you can't be tempted to test early.  Who am I to say though I've been changing my mind all morning about testing early?  I also thought can 1 day really make a difference, but after reading everyones posts I've decided I'm definitely going to try and hold out until Wednesday.  Can I join your crazy club cause I too am going crazy?

Good luck and loads of    

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm knicker checking and obsessing about everything as well, I'm sure I had cramps in the middle of my stomach down there this morning while lying in bed but not I'm thinking did I imagine them because since I got up they're not there.  I'm not going to test early and will wait till Wednesday with the hospital test but this 2ww definitely does drive you   .  Who said ttc was easy.

Hope we get some     on the board this week.  

Good luck to you all
An obsessive Michelle xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

OK !!!!!!! Ladies you have me convinced. I am NOT gonna test early and wait until wednesday morning  

I am gonna stay up tuesday  night til late so hopefully when I go to bed I'll fall asleep no probs (fat chance).

Just one more thing b4 I go .......................

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Phew..thats better   

xxxLaura


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL
You lot make me laugh,and I thought I had gone   you are just as bad!
WE WILL NOT TEST EARLY - REPEAT AFTER ME!!!!

I have to wait until Friday,I am so tempted to buy a hpt,but so far haven't,I'm such a good girl!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Come on girls we can do it - can't we  

Think I will stay up as well tomorrow night and test really early on Wednesday, well if I don't do it before   

Feels like I am going mad    

Shaz x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Am so glad i'm not the only one going mad!!!  Am on day 10 and due to test friday.  Can't decide whether or not to test early, or on friday before i go for my blood test or just sit it out until friday afternoon!!!  

I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shaz, Michelle and Laura - I don't know how you have stayed way from the peesticks but please send me some of your determination

Fitou


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi there

I had my transfer today and am now starting the dreaded 2ww (usually post in the St Barts bit of the site). 

I am quite nervous about the whole thing, as I am sure you all are, unfortunately I have 2 tests (apart from the one the hospital gave me) in a drawer upstairs, so it is going to take a lot for me not to use those nearer the end of the 2 weeks.

Good luck to you all.

Heidi


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

I just wanted to say well done for all those ladies who have been tempted to test early and haven't.   for when it is time. Sending you all    

   for Jess, Shaw and Karen for testing tomorrow. Lets hope you all get BFP. Sending you all     vibes and    

Hello to everyone else

Love Kez xx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all holding out and have resisted the urge to test early.  Try and resist Treaco and Fitou as we have all decided we are going to wait and NO ONE IS GOING TO TEST EARLY.

Struthie - glad to see you are also going to hold out until your test date on Friday.

Heidi - well done on your et today, and good luck to you.

Good luck to Jess, Shaw and Karen testing tomorrow.

I am having strong period pains again so constantly knicker checking.  I'm going  

Sending loads of     to everyone.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Ladies

Reading this thread makes my life seem so normal at the minute - hours lasting days, days feeling like weeks, constant knicker checking, paranoid about every twinge etc and desparate to test -BUT WE MUST BE STRONG AND NOT TEST EARLY!  I am part of the Friday camp so will try and hold out till then despite having 4 tests in the house, brought as part of an ovulation kit! - cheaper that way.  I have to go to hospital for bloods on Friday but I night do a sneak HPT before I go .  Good luck to everyone testing this week - lets hope it is the best week every 

All the best

Sal


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

please could you put me down for July 8th when my 2ww is over.
Goodluck to us all  
Susieb


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm still being strong,if I had a test in the house I would have done it by now,the 2ww stinks!
Lets hope we all have good news this week xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello fellow knicker checkers !!!  

Wow - Day 5 for me tomorrow so embies 7 days - when do they implant - I think it is Day 5 but is that my day 5 or their day 5  !!!

I have belly ache at the moment but belly ache it is - nothing to do with ET, pesseries, embryos - JUST BELLY ACHE  

Is this 2ww affecting anyone elses brain !??  I went to my mums yesterday and she was trying to get me to try Linda Macartney veggi sausages so I looked at the box and I was like "no thanx" my mum was "why not there nice" to which my response was "sardine and tomato sausages that is horrible" - I had misread the box which actually said SUNDRIED TOMATO and not Sardine and tomato !??  

Hope you are all well 

Struthie - not long now hun !!!

Susie - same day as me !!! We can do this  

Sal - good luck for Friday    

EVERYONE ELSE - NO     NO Evil Pee-sticks !!!!

Love to you all 

TashJa xx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing OK.  I'm only on day 2 (I think, had ET on Sat) and going insane.... i feels like forever. Is day 1 the day of transfer or the day after transfer?  I always get that bit confused.

I think you're all amazing - how do you avoid temptation with the pee sticks?  I'm very impressed!! Any tips would be good as it won't be long before I'll be totally crazy with the 2ww.

Good luck everyone - hope you all get the BFP's you dream of.
Positive vibes...  

Love
Hope2
xxxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Hope2,

The only advice I can give you is to resist temptation don't buy any pee sticks!  It's driving me mad.  I have 1 in the house and if DH hadn't stopped me, I would have done it this morning.   What difference does one day really make?

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

OMG a day closer to my test date, it is TOMORROW - HELP! Feeling nervous and sick and excited all in one, how mad is that!   

DH come home last night and had been to get 2 wee sticks, oh dear is that a sign to do it early??

Not had anymore pains, felt a little sick last night but I think it is down to worrying about doing the test.  

Now that I have reached this stage I cant believe how fast the 2WW has gone, I owe loads to this website and the support I have been getting from you all  .

Hope you are all doing well and I can see loads of you are going as mad as me, thats what I like to see    

Take care girls and good luck love Shaz xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

God Shaz,I thought it was today you were testing,I scrolled down so slowly,scared to look at your post!

We have no pee sticks in this house!
I have gone


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All ,,,

Wow you  are all doing so well  , resisting the temptation to test !!  

I am already going doo lally ...On day5 ( i think so anyway , my et was last Friday ?)  ..

I feel I am turning in to a paranoid android !!  .. I keep getting odd twinges  and feel the need to go pee a lot ..   ..  Having a bit of constipation too but dont want to take anything but dont want to push too hard at the same time !!  ( sorry tmi  )  

I read on an american website that showers are better than baths ? , now I am panicking as I dont have a shower and have been having baths ,,,Shall I get a shower installed ,  or shall I not have a bath until test day ?? !!!  #

Please tell me all these feeliings of panic are normal  ..and that I not going 
completely   

Also , anyone know approx what day is implantation likely ? .. 

I so wish I could go for a scan and see where abouts they are in me ...  I have a photo of my 2 embies by my bed and talk to them each night .. It works for plants !!  

Thanks folks

Wanda
x x x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hubby refused to buy pee sticks in Sainsburys last night so temptation removed for 24hrs!

Wanda- my embryologist told me that the monday was the critical day for implantation (ET on friday).  re baths try and make sure the are a shallow and cool .  And yes you are going mad but that is perfectly normal during 2ww.  In fact I believe that we may actually be the sane ones and the rest of the world are insane and out of step with reality. 

I am fed up with twinges - are they a good sign? are they a bad sign?  Are they just a figment of my demented brain?  But once they stop I think oh no nothings happening that must be bad!      

Love to everyone,
Fitou


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glad to see we've all managed to resist the evil pee sticks for another day.  I was in Asda last night and looked at them for about 5 minutes, I'm sure people must have been wondering what I was doing.

Well tomorrow is D-Day for some of us and the rest of you I've put the    out looking for you to make sure you don't poas.

I'm going totally    today and have convinced myself it hasn't worked, don't really have many symptoms just some cramping on and off, sore lower back and indigestion.  What are everyone elses symptoms, share them we might as well do something to try and make the day go quicker.

Good luck to all        
Love Michelle xxx


----------



## Louise W (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Treaco - The only symptom I have is period pains on and off (which I have had now for about a week).  Sometimes they are mild and sometimes they are that strong I am convinced af is going to arrive.

Fitou - I too am having cramps all the time.  I keep trying to convince myself that this is a good sign as I know I had them on my last cycle when I got pg with my little girl, but that's easier said than done.

I am really going   I even called the gas board this morning cause I was convinced I could smell gas.  They came within half an hour and sure enough I was going mad as there was no sign of a gas leak.  If I test in exactly 12 hours (12.05am) this will be classed as my test date surely.  



Love Lou xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I have lots of cm,what on earth does that mean!


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Struthie. Being thick but what is cms?  Could I regret asking this question

Wanda - we are testing the same day.  I had my FET on Saturday after my cycle was cancelled last month.  

The analysis of my loo paper is now in full force!!!

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww.  At least it is nice to know we are all as crackers as each other...........xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ladies.....

My god, how I did not test this morning I do not know but somehow I resisted, tomorrow seems weeks away as the hours are going backwards instead of forwards.  I am still getting period type pains and am sure the no good *%@+ AF will arrive any minute.  Hopefully I am wrong and it is all good pains.  Good luck everybody    

xxxxLaura


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girls

Well I am now gonna confess to you all that I did test early!  In fact I tested Saturday, Sunday and then again TWICE this morning, but now having been to the hospital this morning I can now confirm I got a  

I can't bloomin believe it!  I got a faint line on Saturday and it has darkened with every test I have done!        

So thats me, the worrying has begun all over again!

Thanks to all you gals for you support and help over the past weeks!

I'll still be here to see how you all get on and will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all you testers!

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I am hoping (   ) to be joining you all this Friday on the dreaded   i am currently going through a FET cycle,and we will find out how our Embies survive the thaw on Thursday....i am sooooo nervous for them,hope and pray at least 2 of our little ones make it !   The worrying never ends does it     

Anyway enough about me......

Karen.......Delighted to read your post!!!! MASSIVE CONGRATS TO YOU AND D/H!!!!!!!     You must be on   Well done!!!!


To everyone else who is on the 2ww....i am sending you lots of         Oh & "step away from the pee sticks!!!!!!!!!!"               


                                   Hope to talk again soon!!    

                                           Best wishes to you all!      
                  
                                                          G xxx


Ps Karen...just noticed you are Glasgow ACU....me too!!!! You give me hope !!!!!!!


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Karen

Thats fantastic ...  Great News ... You must be  over the moon ...

       

Lets hope that your good fortune rubs off on the rest of us  ..

Well Done again ..

Take Care


Lots of love 

Wanda
x x x x x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to wish all those testing tomorrow , lots of luck and fingers crossed that we see lots of BFP'S ...

Shaz w , Danlau , Jess P  , Good Luck and to anyone else testing tomorrow that I may have forgotten ..

    

Love and everything  crossed for you

Wanda
x x xx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Karen    way to go honey

   

spread a little babydust



hope we're on a roll.

good luck to all those testing tomorrow    
ali


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Well done Karen.  Great news.   

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.  Will check to see how you all do.  

Love Caroline

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Caroline,cm is cervical mucus!

Fab news Karen,well done you,bad girl with the pee sticks though,enjoy it hun xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi ladies like you all i am on 2ww day10 i test on the 1 of July. but today i did a very bad thing    you guessed it i did a test and of course i guess you guess that it was neg too (just as i knew it would be as its too early) so i ask my self this, why on earth am i putting myself through it as if the 2ww isn't bad enough. as any one else done stupid stuff like this or am i the only one that is daft enough   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sunny24

I am only on day  5 of the 2ww and am already going insane , and I dont test 
until  06 July  .
I can fully understand you doing the test early .. The waiting is the worst bit of all .. 

You need to try and forget the result of that one , just imagine it didnt happen !!

Good luck for your ' real ' test date

Wanda
x x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Karen that's fabulous news     

Fingers crossed for everyone testing tomorrow.

Fitou


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi  everyone

Can i ask a daft question ?!  ..  where do you all plan to be when you find 
out your results .?

Me and dp cant decide . I fancy sitting in the middle of a nice big park just me and him and noone around us .  

Crazy eh ?


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

congrats karen





        


i am only on day 5 and its killing me and i got till 11th july to wait its so not fair damn my clinic's 18 day wait.

i keep rubbing my tummy as though i'm about 7 months pregnant lol think i am losing it.

hope2  - day 1 is the day of your transfer.


love

Sam

xxx


----------



## marysol (Mar 21, 2005)

What fantastic news Karen, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

To everyone testing soon, loads and loads of luck to you all.

I'm only on day 4 but it seems much longer!! What are y'all doing, chilling out at home or are you back at work?  My mind is playing all sorts of tricks on me because i'm worried about doing anything that may upset my floating embryo!!!  

Only 11 days to go!  

Take it easy everyone,
Marysol
xxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS KAREN   

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

I am so thrilled for you both.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

CONGRATULATIONS Karen - your fab news gives us all hope.   

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days - no long now!  Fingers crossed for more BFP's.

I'm on day 4 and still going mad - constantly analysing every twinge.  The thing is I'm not feeling much anymore, odd twinge but nothing else.  The last 2 times my symptoms disappeared by day 9 and got BFN's.  I'm just hoping that its different this time, but am feeling low. What did everyone else feel like early on?

Well done everyone avoiding pee sticks!
Love
Hope2
xxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

hello ladies

just popped in to wish all of you lots of love and luck over the next few days/weeks  .  

I know it's a really hard time and so sending you lots of  .  
This time last year it was me and this very day I tested postive with Sienna.  

love Helena
XX


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Karen fantastic news - have a very happy 8 months.

I am feeling pretty low at the moment - getting AF pains and convinced she is going to arrive at any minute .  Will hope and pray that it is not the case - only time will tell!

Sal


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow like me lots of             vibes coming your way.

And the      are watching the rest of you stay away from the pee sticks     

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## kazk (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi, just to let you know Lizzy for the board, it was a BFN for me.  We're away on holiday at the moment (booked it around finding out the result - based it on the worst and so it was!).  Had an awful week, my gran died two days after finding out, so completely devasting week all round.  What can you do though..... The only thing I can say (now 3rd time round) is that I had so many symptoms this time, all seemed good in the end, pains at the right time, tiredness, etc etc - thought I had morning sickness for about 5 days before - turns out it wasn't - can't believe I was trying to stop being sick thinking I might lose nutrients when all along it must have been a bug.  All I'm trying to say is try and not look into anything too much either way, it's torture - didn't have anything first two times, loads the last and nothing in the end on any of them.......
Good luck to all those testing soon, thoughts to those that haven't had the right result recently....
Kaz xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ladies.......Well its nearly 9pm and I can't believe that I have got through the day.  I test in the morning and am so scared but excited.  I have touched so much wood today I ahve splinters in them and my fingers have been crossed most of the day as well LOL!!!!!

I feel pretty emotional at the mo because I can imagine how I will react if I get a BFP and on the flip side if it turns the other way as well.  Gonna try and stay awake as long as poss so when i do go to bed I will be real tired and might get some sleep.  Roll on first wee of the morning, please let it be full of the preggy hormone   

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow and congrats Karen on your wonderful news

xxxxxLaura


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi there 

can i be added to the board please i had my et yesterday and will be testing on the 13th 
ohh that cant be a good day  
Abby


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi fitou
do u think et implantation is the same as ovulation on clomid implantation. what i mean is i ovulated thurs/fri of last week and got sharp period pains for about 6 hours today. could it be implantatiion?
Sorry to be so dim but what exactly does implantation mean - i do know ...but not clearly.
Sorry to be so dense

Sooze


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Locking this thread now.

New home this way.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32089.msg376024.html#msg376024

Jayne x


----------

